

Student Entrepreneurs: Unite! (the Boston ones, anyway) - aneesh
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/5017/Student-Entrepreneurs-Unite.aspx

======
markbao
See everyone there. I'm Mark Bao - Avecora

------
aneesh
I'll be there - who else is attending?

~~~
dshah
I'll be there.

------
dangrover
I'll probably come.

